# Future Currency



## OurJud (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm not sure yet, if the use of money will even crop up in my story, but the original opening (before I scrapped it and started again) did mention figures in this way, so there's a fair chance they'll crop up again.

As my story is set a good way into the future I don't want to be using dollars or euros, and spent some time coming up with something new. I settled on 'Numus' (Latin for money) which would be written N/50,000.00 or spoken as "Fifty thousand numus".

What I'd like to ask is, if you were to read (in a sci-fi story) "N/50,000.00" would you simply accept that this was the currency, or would you feel you needed to know what the N denoted?


----------



## Charlaux (Jul 20, 2013)

I'd accept that as a currency number.


----------



## Outiboros (Jul 20, 2013)

If context made it clear it was some sort of money, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Pishwi (Jul 20, 2013)

I could definitely get used to it. Is the N/ supposed to be a single symbol?


----------



## OurJud (Jul 20, 2013)

Pishwi said:


> I could definitely get used to it. Is the N/ supposed to be a single symbol?



No, the forward slash is separate. At least I think it is. I did some research on how different countries symbolise their currency and B/ is the Panama balboa.


----------



## Deleted member 53128 (Jul 20, 2013)

I think it'd make sense to first use the full name of the currency, and only start using the abreviation after that. That way people will know what N/ stands for.


----------



## Sparktheunknown (Jul 27, 2013)

NukeWithG said:


> I think it'd make sense to first use the full name of the currency, and only start using the abreviation after that. That way people will know what N/ stands for.



I agree with this completely. I'd accept it abbreviated if I had to, but it wouldn't feel as fulfilling as seeing it written out first and later n/50,000.


----------

